# Eighth Wonder of the World (Pic's Mr.Olympia)



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 16, 2005)

*Eighth Wonder of the World*








For the first time since Ronnie Coleman won the Sandow in 1998, a competitor caught him from behind. That man was Jay Cutler, and whenever the two went mano-a-mano in a back pose, it was evident how far Cutler had come in his development. In a feat many thought would never happen, Coleman, he of the freaky mass and stunning detail in his lats, mid-back and traps, was far from a shoo-in on this pose.

However, in the end, even that wasn't enough to stop the reign of Coleman, who made it eight in a row, tying him with Lee Haney for the Olympia record.

All told, this Olympia had more than its share of trauma, drama and controversy. From the opening segment of the night show, when powerlifter Gene Rychalik took the stage to attempt to break his all-time bench press record and press 1,015 pounds, only to end up broken himself under the bar as his try went awry, it was a crazy night. There were disgruntled athletes backstage, crying foul over the supposed "belly ban" that didn't seem to alter the scores in any way. You had wasp-waisted David Henry and Kris Dim out of the top 10, the most overlooked bodybuilder in the show in Darrem Charles crashing into ninth (when he just as easily could have been as high as third), and you had a top six where again the mass monsters dominated - mighty Dennis James in sixth, massive Gunter Schlierkamp in fourth, and of course Coleman and Cutler in the top two spots. (Sandwiched in between were a very happy Victor Martinez in fifth and Gustavo Badell notching third for the second year in a row, an accomplishment he should be truly proud of.)

As part of the proceedings, the second-ever Challenge Round was held, as judged by former Mr. Olympias Larry Scott, Sergio Oliva, Frank Zane, Samir Bannout and Dorian Yates. A few technical difficulties marred the round, but in the end Gustavo Badell emerged the victor, $25,000 richer for the effort. Interestingly, during the round (which didn't count in the overall standings), Coleman lost a few poses, including a side triceps to both Cutler and Badell, and the tiebreaker, which was a general pose-off between him and Badell.

Other notable finishes on this 40th anniversary of the greatest show in bodybuilding include Jordan's Mustafa Mohammad breaking into the top 10, Branch Warren maintaining his roll - he won two pro shows in the past month - by coming in eighth, and Melvin Anthony, who clocked in at No. 7. California Governor Arnold Schwarzenegger also made an appearance, stepping on stage with Joe Weider, who was honored with a standing ovation after the two spoke to the capacity crowd.

While the show ended much like seven others before it - Coleman flat on the floor as the announcement of second place was made, overwhelmed by his moment of triumph - the chain of events to that point was anything but ordinary. This was a Mr. Olympia that - for better or worse - will be talked about in bodybuilding circles for a long time.

*2005 MR. OLYMPIA RESULTS

1 Ronnie Coleman
2 Jay Cutler
3 Gustavo Badell
4 Gunther Schlierkamp
5 Victor Martinez
6 Dennis James
7 Melvin Anthony
8 Branch Warren
9 Darrem Charles
10 Mustafa Mohammad
11 Johnnie Jackson
12 George Farah
13 Chris Cormier
14 David Henry
15 Markus Ruhl
Top six qualify for 2006 Mr. Olympia

Did not make top 15

Kris Dim
Alexander Fedorov
Craig Richardson
Ronny Rockell
Mike Sheridan
Quincy Taylor*




*
Written by: Michael Berg, Flex Executive Editor*


----------



## Arnold (Oct 16, 2005)

Ronnie was notably lighter and leaner, but I felt that his legs (quads) over powered his upper body and he was a little off, not as razor sharp as he has been in the past.

I honestly felt that Gustavo and Gunter looked better than both Ronnie and Jay.

I am still impressed with Ronnie, the guy is 41 years old and he just keeps going! However, I think Ronnie should hang it up at this point.


----------



## musclepump (Oct 16, 2005)

Gunter was looking great. Jay is getting a gut on him.


----------



## GFR (Oct 16, 2005)

unit you were right,,,,,,,this guy has a good build..
he shapes up very well


----------



## GFR (Oct 16, 2005)

melvin reminds me of Robby Robenson..........tiny waist huge upper body


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 16, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> melvin reminds me of Robby Robenson..........tiny waist huge upper body


He looks great.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 16, 2005)

I didnt think the IFBB's ban on bellies was going to hold. I personally think first place shouldve gone to Darem Charles with Martinez second. 
 I am extremely sick of the grossly over exagerated physiques of today's chemical freaks. I guess I'm a throwback to the old times where Zane, Arnie, Robinson, Oliva, Labrada, Ray, Paris and even Haney ruled the platform. Is it because the public wants it? It doesnt seem logical that the public wants cartoonish physiques that are pretty much unobtainable to the average man/woman. 
 I am firm advocate of the symmetrical and proportionate physique. Somebody shed some light on this? Tell me differently.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 16, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> melvin reminds me of Robby Robenson..........tiny waist huge upper body


He said he was going for the 93' Flex Wheeler look.









Here are they together! in 2003 Ironman
And there is this weird guy in between, His name is jay coutler or something, cuntler, I'm not sure.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 16, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> unit you were right,,,,,,,this guy has a good build..
> he shapes up very well


He's part of the future of bodybuilding


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 16, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Ronnie was notably lighter and leaner, but I felt that his legs (quads) over powered his upper body and he was a little off, not as razor sharp as he has been in the past.
> 
> I honestly felt that Gustavo and Gunter looked better than both Ronnie and Jay.
> 
> I am still impressed with Ronnie, the guy is 41 years old and he just keeps going! However, I think Ronnie should hang it up at this point.


Gustavo is smaller then Gunther and Coleman is bigger than Gunther, so Imagine Gustavo next to Ronnie, like a little boy(girl) and his(her) very big father.


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 16, 2005)

did anyone hear Ronnie talk.....he sounds dumb as a doorknob


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 16, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> did anyone hear Ronnie talk.....he sounds dumb as a doorknob


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 16, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> did anyone hear Ronnie talk.....he sounds dumb as a doorknob


 He's a fucking idiot. I saw one of his videos-it was torture watching this fucking bull moose mutilating the English language.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Oct 16, 2005)

johnnie O has a better physique than victor...better proportioned and symmetrical...victor looks soft


----------



## Arnold (Oct 16, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Gustavo is smaller then Gunther and Coleman is bigger than Gunther, so Imagine Gustavo next to Ronnie, like a little boy(girl) and his(her) very big father.



Gustavo won the challenge round which included beating Ronnie. Gustavo is far from small, a little short but HUGE!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 16, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> did anyone hear Ronnie talk.....he sounds dumb as a doorknob



I just wish he would of said one more time that we should have faith in god and jesus.  the guy was a broken record player.


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 16, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

>


 I do think wanna be bob chich....clearly big ron doesn't think..if you heard him talk last night.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 16, 2005)

lets see if I can recap what ronnie, our current mr. O said: duhhhhhh duhuuuuuuuhhhhhhh jesus christ and lord our savior duhhhhhhhhhhh duhhhhhhhhhh.....duhhhhhh...peace be with you.....duhhhhhhh


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 16, 2005)

i wonder if he recycled that same speech from one of the many grammy winning rap artists.


----------



## GFR (Oct 16, 2005)

Nothing worse then watching an athlete you admire  on TV babbling about God................like God gives a shit about any sporting event 
This kind of babel is usually a replacement for the intellect they lack.


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 16, 2005)

I agree


----------



## SuperFlex (Oct 16, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Ronnie was notably lighter and leaner, but I felt that his legs (quads) over powered his upper body and he was a little off, not as razor sharp as he has been in the past.
> 
> I honestly felt that Gustavo and Gunter looked better than both Ronnie and Jay.
> 
> I am still impressed with Ronnie, the guy is 41 years old and he just keeps going! However, I think Ronnie should hang it up at this point.


Gunter is really beginning to come into his own. Still needs more mass for his size imo but he's starting to look like a freakin tank!


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 16, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Nothing worse then watching an athlete you admire on TV babbling about God................like God gives a shit about any sporting event
> This kind of babel is usually a replacement for the intellect they lack.


 
 yep.


----------



## mrguy (Oct 16, 2005)

Did anybody else notice Ronnie really does not have impressive Tris at all when he went up against Gustavo in the challenge round.

Funny how the old timers Gave it to Gustavo but the typical IFBB judges gave it to Ronnie who in my opinion did not deserve it. Neither did Jay for that matter.

Expo was KILLER!!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 16, 2005)

mrguy said:
			
		

> Funny how the old timers Gave it to Gustavo but the typical IFBB judges gave it to Ronnie who in my opinion did not deserve it. Neither did Jay for that matter.



yup, I am sure they are "told" beforehand that Ronnie will win again.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 17, 2005)

ya think?


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 17, 2005)

what irritates the shit out of me is that baseball is under the gun right now with a steroid controversy because a couple of players juiced, and the IFBB all of a sudden becomes this staunch advocate against steroid abuse and calls out this no more extended belly bullshit. Think they did this just to cover their asses?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 17, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Gustavo won the challenge round which included beating Ronnie. Gustavo is far from small, a little short but HUGE!


That's because everybody underestimates Gustavo, last year a lot of guy lost poses against Gustavo, and finaly it was Ronnie's turn, and he did not underestimate him and took him down with a rear-double-bicep pose, but the same thing with Cutler, he should have used most muscular, because he's bigger then Gustavo, but he used R-D-B also, and lost. 

And something else, this is #5 Victor Martinez and #4 Gunther schlierkamp. 
Tell me what you think about this.


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 17, 2005)

I think Gunter...clearly.  His width, def'n, and hams all look better


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 17, 2005)

Gunther is close to equal to jay cutler now!!!!

The only thing Jay had on him was his calve size, and some definition in his hams


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2005)

*not even close.............Haney wins!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 17, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *not even close.............Haney wins!!!!!!!!!*


Ronnie is bigger and more cut, so Haney


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Oct 17, 2005)

Arnold trumps both


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 17, 2005)

The judges want BBs who are so huge they look like cartoons

These are the guys who were in the top 5

And Ronnie was the most outrageous of all of them, his legs were bigger than
Jay's and Victor's combined...  Insane!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 17, 2005)

Talked to Ronnie on thursday...
He's pretty dumb, but at least likable

Cutler is a cockfag!


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Ronnie is bigger and more cut, so Haney


Ronnie is smooth..............Hamey is much more ripped
Haney has a bigger waist to chest taper.........and a waist about 8 inches smaller than Ronnie......maybe more..
All Ronnie beats him on are: biceps, triceps, quads.....

*Haney is* more symmetrical....more cut....better at posing....smaller hips...broader shoulders ....100x smarter  

and is in the top 3 of all time


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 17, 2005)

ronnie's midsection is just gross.

 I like Haney better


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 17, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> ronnie's midsection is just gross.
> 
> I like Haney better


But you are a little bitch!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 17, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Talked to Ronnie on thursday...
> He's pretty dumb, but at least likable
> 
> Cutler is a cockfag!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 17, 2005)

tenxyearsxgone said:
			
		

> Arnold trumps both


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2005)

tenxyearsxgone said:
			
		

> Arnold trumps both


yep
Arnold #1
Sergio #2
Haney #3




Ronnie #9


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 17, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Ronnie is smooth..............Hamey is much more ripped
> Haney has a bigger waist to chest taper.........and a waist about 8 inches smaller than Ronnie......maybe more..
> All Ronnie beats him on are: biceps, triceps, quads.....
> 
> ...


* biceps, triceps, quads.....?*add delts, chest, traps, and BACK!
So Haney can lick his balls with better hams and abs


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 17, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> yep
> Arnold #1
> Sergio #2
> Haney #3
> ...


Big Ron Coleman #1
Lee Haney #2
Darian Yates #3





Sergio #9




































































Arnold #925.267.153.027


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2005)

Nope!!!! *Haney has a better chest and lats*............tiny hips and waist.....a 55 inch chest looks bigger on a guy with a 31 waist then a 60 inch chest looks on a dude with a 41 inch waist


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 17, 2005)

Frank Zane, Sergio, Samir Banout, Larry Scott, and Dorian
were all seated the row in front of me...

They were the Judges for the challenge round...

After the final judgement, Frank Zane came back and told his wife

"The whole thing is all FUCKED UP" -


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 17, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Nope!!!! Haney has a better chest and lats............tiny hips and waist.....a 55 inch chest looks bigger on a guy with a 31 waist then a 60 inch chest looks on a dude with a 41 inch waist


Then you should say who has the better V-shape, the smaller waist.
And not Haney beats him here and there.
Ron's chest is one of the best chests ever and it's better then Haney's in everyway you can look at it.
And Lee Haney's lats?


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 17, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

>


 so wanna be bob chich...I think all that smoke in your homecountry has gotten to your brain.....oh wait I see now...

 You are trying to be like your role model Big super smart Ron

 Calling me a little bitch is a pretty lame insult...I 'll bet your some pencil dick who actually spends your little paycheck on becoming a member to sites where you can get the latest pics from BB events.

 Wanna be BOB CHICH...how is the XXXsmall unit going


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 17, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Frank Zane, Sergio, Samir Banout, Larry Scott, and Dorian
> were all seated the row in front of me...
> 
> They were the Judges for the challenge round...
> ...


HAHA, and I thought he was such a laid back guy.


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Then you should say who has the better V-shape, the smaller waist.
> And not Haney beats him here and there.
> Ron's chest is one of the best chests ever and it's better then Haney's in everyway you can look at it.
> And Lee Haney's lats?


If you could read English you would see I said *"Haney has a bigger waist to chest taper"*  
Ronnies chest is average..............about 10 guys back in the 70's had bigger chests than pregnant boy


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 17, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Frank Zane, Sergio, Samir Banout, Larry Scott, and Dorian
> were all seated the row in front of me...
> 
> They were the Judges for the challenge round...
> ...


 I have a feeling that the old school guys do not like the direction the sport is going..at least the Olympia.  I have read Zanes webpage...He seems a little negative about modern BB


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 17, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> so wanna be bob chich...I think all that smoke in your homecountry has gotten to your brain.....oh wait I see now...
> 
> You are trying to be like your role model Big super smart Ron
> 
> ...


WOW you are more stupid then I thought  
Now it's not very nice to say shit on the weed that helps you every day when you wake up, and you look in the mirror, and your still a 80 pound 14 year old loser, that same weed that makes you feel like you are not the loser that you really are, and that you actually have a future, let me tell you the truth, you don't, if you were to jump off a cliff, nobody, no really nobody would even notice that you are no longer alive.

And you as the stupid little cocksucker that you are, is the last one that should be talking about 8x Mr.Olympia Ronnie Coleman in any way, and definitely not a negative way, you are not him and will never come close to anything he has ever done, so what have you done? where were you the last eight years? 

And calling you a little bitch is indeed lame, because you are really a stupid ass sucking retarded motherfucker, with a 1 inch cock, that you can't even hold, it's THAT Small.


*
CLICK HERE IF YOU WANT TO SEE IVANRY SHOWING OFF HIS NEW TRAINING GEAR!! *


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 17, 2005)

nice on wanna be....I have no desire to look like Big Ron...

 I do not how it is holland, but here in the U.S. you can say anything about anybody.  You should go to school and learn about...maybe ideals of democracy 101.

 aren't you going to call me a little bitch?  c'mon xxxsmall unit...what's the mattter you can't be original.  I already told the forum your penis is small, I guess the only natural thing is to react like Big Ron..."I know you are but what um I?"


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 17, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> *CLICK HERE IF YOU WANT TO SEE IVANRY SHOWING OFF HIS NEW TRAINING GEAR!! *


 you are such a copycat....that pic was posted a couple months ago....at least this one not your one liner...."uhhh you r a little bitch...."


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 17, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> If you could read English you would see I said *"Haney has a bigger waist to chest taper"*
> Ronnies chest is average..............about 10 guys back in the 70's had bigger chests than pregnant boy


If you were able to understand English, you might understand that I'm talking about body parts individually, and not on the whole body together.
All together, Ronnie has the better body, he is  Mr.Olympia for a reason, if you don't like the way he looks and you want it to be the way it was, you can always smoke one more like ivanry does, just to forget the real world.
This is the way it is now and the way is was for the last 7 years, and next year Ronnie Coleman will be the all time champion with the most titles ever.
Catch up old man, try to keep up with the world


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 17, 2005)

XXXsmall....I stole this from your GF.  You naughty boy you


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 17, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> nice on wanna be....I have no desire to look like Big Ron...
> 
> I do not how it is holland, but here in the U.S. you can say anything about anybody.  You should go to school and learn about...maybe ideals of democracy 101.
> 
> aren't you going to call me a little bitch?  c'mon xxxsmall unit...what's the mattter you can't be original.  I already told the forum your penis is small, I guess the only natural thing is to react like Big Ron..."I know you are but what um I?"


Woehahahahahaahahahahahhahaha IS THAT YOUR COMEBACK???!!! AHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> If you were able to understand English, you might understand that I'm talking about body parts individually, and not on the whole body together.
> All together, Ronnie has the better body, he is  Mr.Olympia for a reason, if you don't like the way he looks and you want it to be the way it was, you can always smoke one more like ivanry does, just to forget the real world.
> This is the way it is now and the way is was for the last 7 years, and next year Ronnie Coleman will be the all time champion with the most titles ever.
> Catch up old man, try to keep up with the world


Go lick Ronnie's boots slave  
what you are saying is anything to distract yourself from the truth........Ronnie sucks!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 17, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> XXXsmall....I stole this from your GF.  You naughty boy you


Man that's a really big GH gut you got there man, like that you won't make the next Olympia


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 17, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Man that's a really big GH gut you got there man, like that you won't make the next Olympia


 

 maybe that pics should have been put in the "how long is your erection thread"  

 I'm sure the rest of the guys would of laughed


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 17, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Go lick Ronnie's boots slave
> what you are saying is anything to distract yourself from the truth........Ronnie sucks!


No what I'm saying is the truth and you are lying to yourself by hanging on to the past.


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2005)




----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 17, 2005)

Where did that post by tough old man come from, witch thread?


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2005)

say Haney is better then Ronnie and I will tell you


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 17, 2005)

You want me to lie?


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Where did that post by tough old man come from, witch thread?


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=54903


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 17, 2005)

THis is how you want it?


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2005)

Fix his gyno and double chin and then your all set


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 17, 2005)

you guys are making me laugh out loud...by myself


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 17, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> THis is how you want it?


     

If you wanted to make him look good, you should have gave him Darrem Charles's abs!!!


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Oct 18, 2005)

any way children...it is more complicated then we can admitt

things go in cycles...we are back to the early 90's where mass is in and symmetry is out...its all about fads...

Personally I love the physiques of Arnold Schwarzenegger, Flex Wheeler, Dexter Jackson

The best thing that ever happend to bodybuilding in the 80's was the fact that people paid more attention to bringing up their legs in proportion to their upper bodies...if you don't have a solid foundation you're much easier to crumble, in several ways.  That is my only gripe with arnold, he had shredded legs but they did not match his enourmas chest...I think he had the best upper-body bar none, its all opinion and taste...i thinkt he way people are really scored is bullshittt...ronnie is the biggest decent looking guy but he is not surely the most aesthetic....i think its more important how aesthetic you like, how symmetrical you are and how proportional you are...if your biceps are in proportion to your calves, your chest and quads, lats and hams are in check, you look superb, hard, dry, dense, and symmetrical you should be mr olympia....there are better people to be mr olympia then ronnie, jay, gunter or dennis james etc...mass sells tickets and magazines...honesty and integrity sells truth...


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 18, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> And something else, this is #5 Victor Martinez and #4 Gunther schlierkamp.
> Tell me what you think about this.


personally i think victor wins that, he has much more width that gunter despite gunters obvious size advantage, definately got a great future ahread of him, awesome shape!


----------



## GFR (Oct 18, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> personally i think victor wins that, he has much more width that gunter despite gunters obvious size advantage, definately got a great future ahread of him, awesome shape!


Gunter is not fully flexed in this pic so its misleading................Look at Roberts Thread for all the comparison shots........Gunter was #2 at worst in this show.


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 18, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Gunter is not fully flexed in this pic so its misleading................Look at Roberts Thread for all the comparison shots........Gunter was #2 at worst in this show.


 at worst  Who might top him then IYO?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 18, 2005)

You all are wrong LMAO. Dorian is the greatest ever.  No one fucking holds a stick to him.


----------



## GFR (Oct 18, 2005)

I agree Dorian has the best beer belly bodybuilding has ever seen


----------



## PreMier (Oct 18, 2005)

Shutup and go drink your hatorade


----------



## GFR (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Oct 18, 2005)

*Arnold.............the true king!!*


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 19, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> If you wanted to make him look good, you should have gave him Darrem Charles's abs!!!








I don't think it will get better that this, Darrems abs( in the same pose) and Gunthers smile, just like they want it.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 19, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You all are wrong LMAO. Dorian is the greatest ever.  No one fucking holds a stick to him.




Dorian is my favorite too.


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 19, 2005)

tenxyearsxgone said:
			
		

> Personally I love the physiques of Arnold Schwarzenegger, *Flex Wheeler*, Dexter Jackson


  

he had the greatest physique ever IMO


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 20, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> he had the greatest physique ever IMO


Let me know when he starts to train like a bodybuilding instead of some lame ass scared little girl.


----------



## Stu (Oct 20, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Arnold.............the true king!!*


 dorian destroys arnold in that picture


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 20, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> dorian destroys arnold in that picture


 Hell yea he does.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 20, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> dorian destroys arnold in that picture


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 20, 2005)

I think Dorian is the man who started modern BB...I prefer the BB before GH was abused; however, I still appreciate modern BB I just prefer the older physiques


----------



## GFR (Oct 20, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> dorian destroys arnold in that picture


nope


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 20, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Dorian is my favorite too.


Hey, when the champ blows you off, in the massage spa -


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 20, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> nope


 I would rather have arnold's body, but dorian destories him in everything. His waist isn't even that much bigger.


----------



## GFR (Oct 20, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I would rather have arnold's body, but dorian destories him in everything. His waist isn't even that much bigger.


That is 20 years in time between the two...........and a boat load of drugs....
Arnold isnt as big.......but he looks better

Look at them from the side and tell me Arnold's waist doesn't look half as big.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 20, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> That is 20 years in time between the two...........and a boat load of drugs....
> Arnold isnt as big.......but he looks better
> 
> * Look at them from the side* and tell me Arnold's waist doesn't look half as big.


 "dorian destroys arnold *in that picture*" I know Arnold didn't have the same drugs, but I didn't say anything about that. He doesn't look better as a bodybuilder.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 20, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> That is 20 years in time between the two...........and a boat load of drugs....
> Arnold isnt as big.......but he looks better
> 
> Look at them from the side and tell me Arnold's waist doesn't look half as big.


Dorian is like 7 inches shorter than Arnold -


----------



## GFR (Oct 20, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> "dorian destroys arnold *in that picture*" I know Arnold didn't have the same drugs, but I didn't say anything about that. He doesn't look better as a bodybuilder.


You are wrong again sir


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 20, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You are wrong again sir


 Ok, if we put them both up on stage, who would win? Dorian for sure.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 20, 2005)

Just shutup you guys...

The better physique is in the eye of the judge...

Dorian has more mass per his frame...

Does that make him better!?!?!

You are either going to think it's better or worse,


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 20, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Dorian has more mass per his frame...
> 
> Does that make him better!?!?!


 Yes, not in my eyes, but in bodybuilding it does.


----------



## GFR (Oct 20, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Ok, if we put them both up on stage, who would win? Dorian for sure.


In 1974  
nope
In 1995   maybe


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 20, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> In 1974
> nope
> In 1995   maybe


 I mean by today's standards. I wouldn't know about the 1974 rules. Maybe Arnold would have beat him back then...


----------



## P-funk (Oct 20, 2005)

lol....once again...this is why bodybuilding is lame and is not a sport.  Who is better?  Who the fuck knows, it is all subjective.


----------



## GFR (Oct 20, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I mean by today's standards. I wouldn't know about the 1974 rules. Maybe Arnold would have beat him back then...


If you are going to compare champs of two generations you must compare them together in both time periods..


----------



## GFR (Oct 20, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lol....once again...this is why bodybuilding is lame and is not a sport.  Who is better?  Who the fuck knows, *it is all subjective*.


No its not.....
I know all the answers..............just ask and I will let you know


----------



## P-funk (Oct 20, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> No its not.....
> I know all the answers..............just ask and I will let you know



 

excellent reply.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 20, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> No its not.....
> I know all the answers..............just ask and I will let you know


 


Crackie.


----------



## GFR (Oct 20, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Crackie.


Don't be frightened......you can ask your question.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 21, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> If you are going to compare champs of two generations you must compare them together in both time periods..


     

Back in 1974-80 Dorian would still get a good place in the top 10, just like Ruhl now, because people would like to see a freak, and Arnold was a freak back then but if Dorian would compete, the whole standard would change, he would not win the title but he would sell tickets and there for get 2-5th place.

Arnold in 1992-98 would not even be a Pro, and if he was he would not qualify for the Olympia, the truth is that these pictures are always bullshit, it always looks like every body was the same hight and the same size, but you know that Dorian's waist was way bigger than Arnold's so why do they look the same size?
And the legs almost look the same size also, while the standard back hen was small cut legs, while Dorian's legs were freaky like they were supposed to be.
With that in consideration you would know that Dorian's was bigger in every way except for hight, so the picture is not good for comparison.


----------



## CancerNV (Oct 21, 2005)

Shouldnt the 8th Wonder of the World be healthy looking?  95% of these pics are disgusting.


----------



## jaim91 (Oct 21, 2005)

Is Jay going to win it next year? Does Ronnie qualify for the masters olympia?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 21, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Is Jay going to win it next year? Does Ronnie qualify for the masters olympia?


Gunter will be the next Mr "O" before Jay...

They were pretty equal this year...

+ Gunter is taller and personable - IFBB will not allow a dick like Jay
to be the spokesperson for Bodybuilding worldwide


----------



## GFR (Oct 21, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Back in 1974-80 Dorian would still get a good place in the top 10, just like Ruhl now, because people would like to see a freak, and Arnold was a freak back then but if Dorian would compete, the whole standard would change, he would not win the title but he would sell tickets and there for get 2-5th place.
> 
> *Arnold in 1992-98* would not even be a Pro, and if he was he would not qualify for the Olympia, the truth is that these pictures are always bullshit, it always looks like every body was the same hight and the same size, but you know that Dorian's waist was way bigger than Arnold's so why do they look the same size?
> And the legs almost look the same size also, while the standard back hen was small cut legs, while Dorian's legs were freaky like they were supposed to be.
> With that in consideration you would know that Dorian's was bigger in every way except for hight, so the picture is not good for comparison.



Another boot licking post of the drug generation  

Arnold in 1992-1998 would be 270 not 237 so to say he wouldn't qualify for the Olympia is a joke  .....like I said mix both times......1974 Dorian would be 220-225 and would be top 10 in the Olympia but he would be destroyed by: Arnold, Sergio, Franco, Mentzer, Robinson, ect.....
1992-1998.....Arnold would be #1 and you know it


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 24, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Another boot licking post of the drug generation
> 
> Arnold in 1992-1998 would be 270 not 237 so to say he wouldn't qualify for the Olympia is a joke  .....like I said mix both times......1974 Dorian would be 220-225 and would be top 10 in the Olympia but he would be destroyed by: Arnold, Sergio, Franco, Mentzer, Robinson, ect.....
> 1992-1998.....Arnold would be #1 and you know it


You really don't get it man, you can't say Arnold would have been 400pounds if he competed right now, if you want to compare them, compare them as they where in there prime, then he would get destroyed.
Like that Dorian might just as well be smaller but more cut if he were competing back then, but you can't change the way they look(ed), because of a different times. he would be this big if he were competing right now, come on man that's just bullshit, you can't say how big he would be!


----------



## GFR (Oct 24, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> You really don't get it man, you can't say Arnold would have been 400pounds if he competed right now, if you want to compare them, compare them as they where in there prime, then he would get destroyed.
> Like that Dorian might just as well be smaller but more cut if he were competing back then, but you can't change the way they look(ed), because of a different times. he would be this big if he were competing right now, come on man that's just bullshit, you can't say how big he would be!


400  
No I said 270..................and he would have destroyed Dorian easily...
Dorian went from 235 to 260 when He started abusing GH and some of the new drug technology....
Arnold is much smarter and trained harder so he would have gained 35lbs or more with the new drugs easily....


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 26, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 400
> No I said 270..................and he would have destroyed Dorian easily...
> Dorian went from 235 to 260 when He started abusing GH and some of the new drug technology....
> Arnold is much smarter and trained harder so he would have gained 35lbs or more with the new drugs easily....


270, 400 it's all the same.
 and that's not the reason he got so huge, I do know it and I would like to direct you to a new thread I'm starting in a few minutes, called: *Dorian Yates his a.s. and food schedule.*


----------



## GFR (Oct 26, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> 270, 400 it's all the same.
> and that's not the reason he got so huge, I do know it and I would like to direct you to a new thread I'm starting in a few minutes, called: *Dorian Yates his a.s. and food schedule.*


You should be honest about your lifts.....270 and 400 are not the same...if you don't believe me then just go ask a math teacher to explain it to you.


----------



## row622 (Nov 11, 2005)

Mr. unitxxl;  thanks for throwing the GI coffee image out there.  I've been looking for that for over a year, could not find it.  Makes my day.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 13, 2005)

row622 said:
			
		

> Mr. unitxxl;  thanks for throwing the GI coffee image out there.  I've been looking for that for over a year, could not find it.  Makes my day.


Before I kick the shit out of you, witch image is it that you are talking about?


----------

